

Nvidia Is Now Entering the Table Market? - flavmartins
http://allthingsd.com/20130918/nvidia-looks-to-gain-ground-in-mobile-with-199-tegra-note-its-own-entry-in-crowded-tablet-market/

======
linux_devil
*Tablet

